# Contest: Post your website names!



## 3870x2 (Dec 28, 2009)

I need a site name by tomorrow.  List your site names.  The winner gets $5 gifted to their paypal for the best (open) website address.  The contest is til tomorrow night, however will not end until there are atleast 10 participants.  The actual CLEAR rules of the contest is shown below:


1.  Each person gets to list 3 different website names (IE www.thebyteclub.com//gamecodewin.biz/thebusiness.org)
2.  The contest will end by tomorrow so long as there are atleast 10 separate participants overall, if not, the contest will run until there are 10 participants.
3.  I reserve the right not to use your website name, but you will still win the $5 via PP.  If your website name is used, you will get credit for it on the website.

To be clear, this is a programming website, for programmers to program (mostly games) and post them on the website.  For more information about the website, please visit:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111047&page=1

* The contest has been extended until thursday, and as a new years gift, the winner will instead receive $8, talk about sizeable income!!*

The reasons I have extended are as follows:

1. It is not because I didnt like the names, it is because the names were good, and I want a larger selection!
2. $5 is miniscule, upping the ante might up interests.
3. This gives the current contest contenders to change or alter any of their addresses.

I will not be extending this again(for fear of being sued by Dan), so if you havent given your input, do so now!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bo$$

-----www.proto-code.com
-----www.programania.com
-----www.programmer-cave.com
___________________________________________________________________

Solaris17

-----gamesorbytes.com
-----codeusup.com
-----cybergames.org
___________________________________________________________________

Asylum

-----decoder.us
-----gamebang.org
-----gamecode.us
___________________________________________________________________

EnergyFX

-----GamerPyle.com (like Gomer Pyle... hah, get it?)
-----RottenThumb.com
-----respawn.net <-- .com is on backorder availability **what does that mean?*
____________________________________________________________________

A_Cheese_Danish

-----caffinatedcoders.com
-----codetestgame.com
-----XXX
____________________________________________________________________

DonInKansas

-----lockedandcoded.com
-----codemygame.com
-----XXX
____________________________________________________________________

Shevanel

-----www.gamecraft.com
-----www.gamecrafters.com
XXX
____________________________________________________________________

DanTheBanjoMan

-----Progammar
-----Playwrite
-----CodePowerUP! (if I can ever find an extension for it)
____________________________________________________________________

Wolf2009


____________________________________________________________________

Sir_Real

-----teamcoders.com
XXX
XXX
____________________________________________________________________

RadeonX2

-----coderender.com
-----codered.com
-----gamerscode.com
____________________________________________________________________

MRCL

-----godmodecode.com
-----onesandzeroes.com
-----555wecode.com
____________________________________________________________________

AphexDreamer

-----bithaven.com
-----coderscache.com
-----codersanctuary.com
____________________________________________________________________

Oily_17

-----CodersPlayThings
-----CodersGameNet
XXX
____________________________________________________________________

ChiSox

-----CodingOrigami.com :umm yeah)
-----BaudtotheCode.com "Bad to the Bone"
-----MeganFoxGaveMeChickenPox.com
____________________________________________________________________

ChewyBrownSuga

-----CallOfTheCode.com
-----LastLine.com
-----Coders "R" Us.com
____________________________________________________________________

Kreij

-----CodeRunCrash.com
-----BitTwiddlers.com
-----CodersNeverSleep.com


Evaluating Results:


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 28, 2009)

pm'ed


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2009)

gamesorbytes.com

codeusup.com

cybergames.org


----------



## Asylum (Dec 28, 2009)

decoder.us
gamebang.org
gamecode.us


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2009)

GamerPyle.com (like Gomer Pyle... hah, get it?)

RottenThumb.com

respawn.net <-- .com is on backorder availability


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2009)

caffinatedcoders.com

codetestgame.com

I can't seem to come up with a third atm


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> caffinatedcoders.com
> 
> codetestgame.com
> 
> I can't seem to come up with a third atm




It's because you're a cheese danish.  I read cheese danishes aren't very good at thinking up .coms.  I'm serious... google it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> It's because you're a cheese danish.  I read cheese danishes aren't very good at thinking up .coms.  I'm serious... google it.



Orly? I know we aren't good at thinking. We are best know for being delicious


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> It's because you're a cheese danish.  I read cheese danishes aren't very good at thinking up .coms.  I'm serious... google it.



agreed







lol i think they said no


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 29, 2009)

lockedandcoded.com

codemygame.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great stuff so far! looking over them now...

I cant win, but just for kicks:

1. staticvoidmain.com
2. classlessprogramming.com
3. nodebug4u.com


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Dec 29, 2009)

xtremegamer.com ??


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> ... **what does that mean?*...



backorder availability in a relatively loose explanation (and with my limited understanding) means the domain is "reserved" but not really being used.  Often times it can be purchased once the reservation expires.  You can put money down on the domain and hope to "snatch" it when it comes available.  A lot of squatter companies out there will slurp up domain names in hopes that someone will come along and really really want it.  They can then sell the domain at a premium price.

A common strategy in this case is to buy the .org and/or .net, .us, etc. version(s) of the domain and put money down to snatch the .com version if and when it comes available and hope to secure it at a later date.  This strategy gives a wide range of the desired domain since it would cover many, if not all, of the .suffixes.

In reality it is more complicated than that, but I would be talking out of my arse if I tried to explain it in any sort of real detail.  I'm not really that schooled on how it all works.  If I am way off base already I'm sure someone will come along and correct/clarify.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> backorder availability in a relatively loose explanation (and with my limited understanding) means the domain is "reserved" but not really being used.  Often times it can be purchased once the reservation expires.  You can put money down on the domain and hope to "snatch" it when it comes available.  A lot of squatter companies out there will slurp up domain names in hopes that someone will come along and really really want it.  They can then sell the domain at a premium price.
> 
> A common strategy in this case is to buy the .org and/or .net, .us, etc. version(s) of the domain and put money down to snatch the .com version if and when it comes available and hope to secure it at a later date.  This strategy gives a wide range of the desired domain since it would cover many, if not all, of the .suffixes.
> 
> In reality it is more complicated than that, but I would be talking out of my arse if I tried to explain it in any sort of real detail.  I'm not really that schooled on how it all works.  If I am way off base already I'm sure someone will come along and correct/clarify.



Companies will reserve thousands of domains and sell them for lots of money.  A domain costs only $1.  In its place, they will create a generic search site based on the website name that is randomly generated, filled with ads.

The most expensive domain name sold for over 345 million in 2007, named business.com, which was first purchased for 7.5 million in 1999,  followed by a 2004 sale of 2.4 million for creditcards.com


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Playwrite.whatever extension you like. Writing games, like a playwright, isn't it amazing? 

Progammer.com A mix between programmer and gamer. Nearly as bad as the above 

And last and not far from least, gammar, which would have "game grammar" as subtitle, as grammar is needed to write things, including games, somehow I guess.


Oh, the best of all would be CPU or CodePowerUp!, then again you'll get sued by the boss' hot lawyer if you attempt to register that. That, and TPU hitsquad involvement. Thus this is not an official entry, the previous is still last as I claimed.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 29, 2009)

www.gamecraft.com

www.gamecrafters.com


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 29, 2009)

codersgonewild.com

coodle.com

codersare.us

codersr.us

codeon.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> codersgonewild.com
> 
> coodle.com
> 
> ...


only 3  post or edit what you want out of them, and ill post it


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Read my post again or be sued.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

zOMG! ill settle the litigation for $3.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Transfer to funds@techpowerup.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> zOMG! ill settle the litigation for $3.





DanTheBanjoman said:


> Transfer to funds@techpowerup.com



I LOL'd


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 29, 2009)

teamcoders.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> teamcoders.com



You have 2 moar good sir.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 29, 2009)

coderender.com
codered.com
gamerscode.com


----------



## MRCL (Dec 29, 2009)

www.godmodecode.com
www.onesandzeroes.com
www.555wecode.com


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 29, 2009)

www.bithaven.com

www.coderscache.com

www.codersanctuary.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Updated.  Im not going to comment on which ones I like so far, but there have been some good ones.  Just for reference, I am inclined towards the humorous names.

*If you want to change one of your choices, PM me the choice, and PM me what you want it changed to *


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Figured I would bump this up, as it is coming time.

The contest has been extended until thursday, and as a new years gift, the winner will instead receive $8, talk about sizeable income!!

The reasons I have extended are as follows:

1. It is not because I didnt like the names, it is because the names were good, and I want a larger selection!
2. $5 is miniscule, upping the ante might up interests.
3. This gives the current contest contenders to change or alter any of their addresses.

I will not be extending this again(for fear of being sued by Dan), so if you havent given your input, do so now!


___________________________________
This information is also available in the OP.

Also, please make sure you have Paypal, because I will not send you a money order!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Friendly Bump! enter the contest!!!  If I get 3 more entries, the prize will be $10!!!! thats like 8 steam games!!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 31, 2009)

Organ Explosion? (Just throwing that out there.)


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 31, 2009)

CodersPlayThings

CodersGameNet


----------



## ChiSox (Jan 1, 2010)

CodingOrigami.com :umm yeah)

BaudtotheCode.com "Bad to the Bone"

MeganFoxGaveMeChickenPox.com - I'd let her


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jan 1, 2010)

CallOfTheCode.com

LastLine.com

Coders "R" Us.com 

That last one was my favorite


----------



## Kreij (Jan 1, 2010)

CodeRunCrash.com
BitTwiddlers.com
CodersNeverSleep.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Busy day yesterday! time to choose the winner.  The winner will be PMed for their paypal address, and paid!  Ill announce the winner very soon.

Evaluating Results


----------



## MRCL (Jan 2, 2010)

*drumroll*


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 2, 2010)

my god I thought i won seeing the "winner!" msg then I saw the "next post"


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2010)

These are the ones in particular interest:


DanTheBanjoman with CodePowerUP!

MRCL with onesandzeros.com

AphexDreamer with CodersHaven.com

Asylum with GameBang.org

EnergyFX with Respawn.net (may not be available at all, but it will be checked.)


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ones that are used
Respawn.net
onesandzeroes.com
codershaven.com

*now between codepowerup! or gamebang.org*


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 2, 2010)

<------is a loser.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2010)

The winner is . . . . . . *DanTheBanjoMan with CodePowerUP! (codepowerup.com is available)*

Thank you all for your participation!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 2, 2010)

D'oh  Gratz you crazy Flatlander


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

I got it!

www.3870x2sucksMW2slong.com


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought I won when it said "Winner!" I was like YES I WON! then I open it up...


----------



## Kreij (Jan 2, 2010)

@Dan : Congrats Dutch boy, we're down in the Caribbean in Curacao (NA). Come on down and bring your $10. 
I'll throw in another $100 and we'll celebrate.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking forward to this new creation 
Congrats Dan!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2010)

So where's the site?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2010)

its not going to be deployed yet!  If you would like, I can put an "under construction" sign.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

Well chop-chop. Get a move on. We want to see it!


----------

